# Finally Got A Deal!!



## Joe_650 (Jul 21, 2004)

Well after much searching for quotes from dealers in the lower 48 to show my Alaskan dealer they finally cut us a deal we could live with. We are getting the 23RS hopefully next week. We're really looking forward to it.









For those that live near Michigan I would highly recommend Lakeshore RV. Those guys were really great on the phone and gave us a great deal. They were even willing to drive it up to Alaska.

My dealer up here is great but they were just difficult to bargain with. We really wanted to go with this dealer because they are only 10 minutes from our house. They couldn't completely match the price that Lakeshore gave close enough to satisfy us. We now have the piece of mind that our dealer here is close and is willing to help in any way possible.

I want to pass along my thanks to you guys for all your answers, advice, suggestions and all the other useful information you post. Although you guys put some great mods on here my wife doesn't thank you for that because it's giving me what she calls bad ideas.









I've already printed out your PDI checklist and I'm taking the digital camera to get a bunch of before shots. It's probably going to be very cold when we pick it up but I'm going to take my time along with some warm up breaks and make sure everything is up to speed on this bad boy.

I'll quit rambling on now.

Take care all


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Next week, hey? Congratulations! Are you in Anchorage? I wonder if they will pull it into the shop for your PDI and put water in it for complete testing, then re-winterize it. You're probably still having some freezing weather. Uh, yeap, probably are.....







But spring isn't too far off.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

WELCOME









Congrats on the new Outback....you're going to LOVE it.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Joe_50,

Congrats on the new TT!









Enjoy!

Mark


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Rambling? nah around here, I think we call that excitement!! Good Luck action


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Joe 650,

Rambling is just an open stream of uninterupted, youthful exuberance about something that we all love, Outbacking!!!

Feel free to ramble as needed, we all vicarously live through each others excitement about camping, mods, fun times, etc.

Welcome to the board, welcome to the family!!!

Jason


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Joe,
I'm glad to hear that you managed a deal on the Outback. It's good you didn't have to compromise and get another TT. Those kinds of things, even if the result is OK, always tend to breed a "Gee, I shoulda done what I wanted!" kind of regret. At least, that is how it works with me. In any case, you are getting a great TT with a great (I'm somewhat biased) floorplan.

You've been welcomed to the Outbackers.com family, welcome to the Outback family!

OK, Northwest Outbackers Rally in ALASKA! Let's pick a date!









Hope the PDI goes well.

BBB


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I just received my new 27rsds from Lakeshore and yes they have been great to deal with and the best price in the country. Don't expect much of a PDI but the unit was dropped off with no leaks or problems. The PDI was a walk around to check for damage on the road. The driver had never even seen the inside of an Outback. I expected this going into the deal but for the price anything minor I would fix anything major my local dealer would have to fix reluctantly. I would buy from Lakeshore again in a heartbeat. Good luck and enjoy your new trailer.

John


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats Joe_650 on the 23RS
Also Johnp2000 congrats on the getting the 27rsds.
Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats on yuor new TT









I know you will enjoy it. Happy Camping sunny

Thor


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats on yuor new TT









I know you will enjoy it. Happy Camping sunny

Thor


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats on yuor new TT









I know you will enjoy it. Happy Camping sunny

Thor


----------



## Joe_650 (Jul 21, 2004)

Thanks for all of your responses. I think I'm going to have Thursday off so I'm going to try to work that out as the day we pick our 23RS up. If anyone is up here in Alaska looking at Outbacks my dealer's name is Steve. Make sure you talk to him so I can get that $100 check for referring someone.







I would recommend though that if you are in the lower 48 and coming to Alaska buy it down there and tow it up. It will be much cheaper that way.


----------

